# How do Horses Drink?



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Suction.


----------



## Bluediamond (Oct 7, 2015)

Interesting video!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a horse once that when you walked him to the dam for a drink he would wade about belly deep in and then stick his head so far under the water that only his ears were sticking out. I think he had figured out how to get at the cooler water about a foot below the surface. Sure looked pretty funny.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> I had a horse once that when you walked him to the dam for a drink he would wade about belly deep in and then stick his head so far under the water that only his ears were sticking out. I think he had figured out how to get at the cooler water about a foot below the surface. Sure looked pretty funny.


 Sounds like a moose!

Interesting video.


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Dustbunny said:


> Sounds like a moose!
> 
> Interesting video.


Thanks!


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

Bhahaha, so quirky!


----------



## inspirehope (Nov 9, 2015)

That's pretty amazing. Great idea to film this. My cat makes more noise at his water bowl and doesn't get half as much water. The suction idea is interesting. It's certainly efficient.


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

sloppily


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

hahaha like it cool vid


----------

